# Bolens 1220



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Ok, so I bought this 1220 20+ yrs ago. Its been an iron clad tractor for me.cutting an acre of grass and plowing my large driveway. About 10 yrs ago i found another 1220 in a field with weeds growing through it and years ofchicken crap on it. I tracked the owner down and bought it plus a deck (kept in a barn) for 75 bucks. Figured I would use it for parts. Took it home and took the motor off sprayed it with 3 cans of gunk.and hosed it off. Fixed a broken magneto wire and it fired up on the 2 pull!
I took all the parts i thouhht i could possibly use and scraped the ear end.

3 year ago i blew a head gasket . Found one and boom i was good to go that was at the ens of summer so didn't really use it until the following summer. It was viberating really bad so i parked it until this year. Had the push the grass 2 times since my boys are so busy with sports and proms and school. Pushing an acre take me too long.

So i fired up the tractor and it ran like a beast until you put the deck on then it labors and when you try to cut it stalls.

So i take the deck apart in the front spindel has about 1/2 play. Lucky that old deck had a pretty god spindle/hub. So i took them all apart and clean them with pb blaster . After cleaning they spun very nice. After greasing them until grease was oozzing out they had slight resisrance. 

Bought all new matched set belts. At least 1 belt had multiple gashes in it and all belts were bad.

Tonkght i flipped the yoke because it was worn and the cluch pedal was sloppy. Had it apart because changing the belt you have to take the clutch assembly apart. Took me all night but the belts and clutch are installed tomorrow night will be motor and pto. And sat. throw the deck on and test it out

That ended up being much longer than i though. Lol

GOOD NIGHT!

.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 69bolens, welcome back to the forum.

Excellent report, hope it goes well for you. 

You have some pretty good experience that will be useful for other Bolens owners. Please visit the forum more frequently.


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Tonight I put the motor on. It fired up after a squirt of starting fluid.. ran for 5 min sounds good for something I found in a field. I think i need a cab or at the very mimium a cab kit and a good cleaning.

Anyone know where i can get an lme carb? For a tecumseh hh120


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Saw one on ebay,.....but they aren't cheap.
You might try using the Keihin carb from a Briggs 12.5 to 17.5 vertical shaft engine.
It worked great,on my 1050,with the K301s Kohler engine !


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

jhngardner367 said:


> Saw one on ebay,.....but they aren't cheap.
> You might try using the Keihin carb from a Briggs 12.5 to 17.5 vertical shaft engine.
> It worked great,on my 1050,with the K301s Kohler engine !


Nice I will look into it.


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Update, motor runs ok start easy and runs through all the gears up hills no problems. But it still seem like its lacking and back firing on shut off. Also can't seem to dial the carb in. I start at both adjustments screws 11/2 turns out. It will start easy but can't seem to get it to stay put . I'llget it close and then take it for a ride and when i get back and turn down the throttle it starts surging.

So before putting the mower deck on i went to autozone and rented a compression tester. The tecumseh hh120 tested at 90psi. I thought that was ok althought i could not find specs on what it should test at. 

Then i started it up and ran it for 5 mins and it tested at 35-40 psi ....yikes that can't be good. Then i added a drop of oil and it did not change.

Then I decided to test it again. And I noticed something. My battery is old and if it sits awhile I need to jump my tractor to start it. Then it starts good as long ss i run it every couple days. It been like that for 20 yrs. What i noticed is when the starter/charger is on start instead of charge the engine cycles much faster and the compression test is 100psi when I take the starter/charger off the batt. and the engine cycles slower it only test at 40psi. 

What I 'd like is to get this old girl cutting grass asap tis the season if you know what i mean.



I was alway old school if it starts and runs then compression is good. Looks like thie engine has enough compression to run but won't have enough to run the mower deck. 

Valve seats dirty? Blown head? Rings bad?

Its not smoking at all would that rule out rings?
I don't see any visial signs of a blown head.
That leaves valve seats.

Anybody ever resuse a head gasket before. I know its a big no no but they're not easy to find. Could i try some rislone (spelling) some sort of cleaner to try to clean the valve seats. 

These tecumseh have a bad reputation.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If it has the Delco starter/generator, boosting it will roll it faster.
Also,it MAY have a compression release.
They're noted for slow roll-over ,during starting,(which results in lower compression readings).
Those engines have replaceable brass valve guides.
When my aunt's did it,I replaced them,and it cured the problem.
Normal compression is 95-110 psi.
Try adjusting the static governor setting,also.
I've reused head gaskets,as long as they didn't peel ,or weren't damaged....never had a problem,so far.
Do you have any model/serial #s? 
I can look it up in my Tecumseh manuals.


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Just a starter and a rectifier.

Mod# hh 120 120090c
Serial# 0016 08102


2nd motor

Hh120 120090c
9059 09106

Thanks for all the info. 

I wil read up on if it has a compression release.replaceable valve guides, and static govenor adjustments.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, That model DOES have the MCR(Mechanical Compression Release),which holds the exhaust valve slightly open,until a cranking speed of 300 RPM is reached.
It WON'T have the replaceable guides,since it's a flat-head.
However,I have over bored the guides and installed brass guides in them.
You'll know if it needs them,because the valve will wiggle,side to side. 
The carb should be a Walbro,so it's possible you could mount a different one on it,if the bolt holes match.


----------



## 69bolens (May 25, 2017)

Update
Compression was poor 40 psi. Would start and seem to run ok until engaging mower deck and start cutting. Cleaned carb multiple times could not dial it in awyays hunting-surging.

Pulled the head. Lots of cabon build up, intake valve not seating measured the gap and there was no gap! Cleaned everything . Took for ever! Resurfaced the head on a peice of glass with sand paper and a sharpie. Turned out nice. Pulled the intake valve ground it down and lapped it. Seats perfect. Put the head on , torqued to just a smidge under 18lbs. Started it and ran for 10mins. Shut it off and compression tested 110psi, let the engine cool and retorqued it..

I'm pleased so far. Ran out of time tonight. And fixing the car tomorrow after work. Still have to put the motor shroud and gas tank,hood latch,pto pully,and mower deck on, adjust the carb ,put air in the tire. Hope to have it done by the weekend.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

good to hear


----------

